# Cartrophen for horses



## jayvee (12 April 2007)

Anyone using or used this new injection treatment for horses? 
My vet suggested using it on my 19yo mare, who is starting to feel her bones abit. 
From what he tells me it sounds good and googling it was intresting reading too. Appears to be well known and used in the canine world. 
Any experience anyone on using this ?? Would like to know more, thanks


----------



## spaniel (12 April 2007)

I know one horse with very stiff artthritic hocks who has just finished a course of cartrophen.  It has made no difference at all.  

I know of two others who have had issue with fetlock joints who have come right but theres no proof it was the cartophen that did it Im afraid,  it may just have been time and rest that helped.  Both were injuries lading to potential changes rather than full on arthritis.

Im not totally convinced that cartrophen is always the best thing to prescribe just because something is 'stiff' or not moving properly.


----------



## Llwyncwn (12 April 2007)

We used it 3 years ago before it was licenced in horses (vet injected).  Once a week for 4 weeks.  We believed there was an improvement at the time.  It needed doing again the following year so I injected him.  Cant honestly say we saw a difference.  This was with our old boy who sadly passed away last August aged 41.


----------



## jayvee (12 April 2007)

Vet did also say that it would work it's best when used inconjunction with a joint supplement, the likes of newmarket. Did you use that combination too? 
I am intrested to know what options (if any) that are available to help make her working life (if now getting shorter) to be comfortable. She has the head and attitude of a 5yo bless!


----------



## spaniel (12 April 2007)

The three horses I know who had the injections were also using good joint supplements.  I believe they were all on CortaVet.


----------



## Llwyncwn (13 April 2007)

Unfortunately the joint suppliments we used in the past no longer worked (Cortaflex, Superflex etc).  He was on one bute per day for the last couple of years but had the summer off.  

Two days before he died he did have a little canter in the field with his pals, so maybe the Cartrophen did work.  We will never know though


----------



## star (14 April 2007)

Cartrophen isn't licensed in horses - it's only licensed for treatment of arthritis in dogs.

My horse had a course of 3 injections last year to try and help a ligament problem but it didn't do anything.


----------



## xp0u4076 (16 April 2007)

My 15yo mare finished a course of 4 injections about 3 months ago (one per week) she was sound after the 3rd injection after being lame for about 2 months. Not entirely sure it was the cartrophen but would prob give it another chance if the lameness came back.
Bit pricey tho, best if covered by the insurance!


----------

